# Marriage in Dubai



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, just wondering - what are the options for Western couples to marry in Dubai? Can this be performed under Sharia law, and if so, is it recognised outside the UAE?
Any details appreciated, thanks.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Info deleted


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No, non-muslims cannot be married under Sharia law. If you are a Christian (however nominally) you must be married in a church, as the British Embassy, and most others I understand, stopped performing ceremonies years ago. Any so-called beach weddings are just for show.

-


----------



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> No, non-muslims cannot be married under Sharia law. If you are a Christian (however nominally) you must be married in a church, as the British Embassy, and most others I understand, stopped performing ceremonies years ago. Any so-called beach weddings are just for show.
> 
> -


Thanks, appreciate the help. I've heard mixed stories on procedure over there, and there's not really time to organise it before I go away...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is the offical line on expats marrying in the UAE

Gulfnews: When expats tie the knot

Good luck!


----------



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Here is the offical line on expats marrying in the UAE
> 
> Gulfnews: When expats tie the knot
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks so much! That's a great help


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You're welcome, I hope your nuptials go well!


----------

